# Daily Manna for Friday, March 10, 2006



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Jesus the Great High Priest Therefore, since we have a great high priest who has gone through the heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold firmly to the faith we profess. For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses, but we have one who has been tempted in every way, just as we are--yet was without sin. Let us then approach the throne of grace with confidence, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help us in our time of need. Hewbrews 4:14-16 NIV


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*The beginning.............................................*

of yet another perfect day! Thanks Bro, Guy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks CF


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Bless you ALL this fine morning. Thanks CF



Let us profess to everyone today that "Jesus Christ" is LORD .


----------

